# Gas tank brackets



## rusty86 (May 26, 2000)

Just got off the phone with the local Chevy dealer. Parts guy quoted me $49.73 each for a set of gas tank brackets.

Gasp.

NAPA says they're dealer only. Anyone know of an aftermarket source, or do I just have to bite the bullet. Old tank (leaky) is out, have new tank & straps, but the brackets are rusted pretty bad, only the 4" or so near the frame are still solid.

TIA,

Richard


----------



## frahmie (Feb 3, 2000)

Well, one thing you could try is the local junk yard. you could probebly pick up a set cheap and clean them up a little. or maybe a JC Whitney catalog might have new ones.

frahmie


----------



## 525 (Feb 27, 2000)

LMC Truck has them. They list them as a set for 73-87 for $29.95 plus shipping. If you want to order a catalog 1-800-222-5664.
Hope this helps. JB


----------



## 525 (Feb 27, 2000)

The price was for straps. They do not seem to have the brackets, sorry for the mis info. JB


----------



## yortengel (Mar 12, 2000)

I think your stuck. I have replaced them on both sides of my truck. I leave the skid plate off. This stops the tank from rusting as fast.


----------



## Abe (Jan 19, 2000)

ya gotta bite the bullet this time I believe, I had to replace them on mine too. I took the gas tank and the straps and went to the local auto zone and bought some truck bed liner in the spray can, comes in a can like spray paint, anyway I sprayed the whole damn tank except for where the sending unit mounts up, NO RUST, did the same on the bottom 8 inches all the way around the truck and under the cab on the bottom cab floor and up the fire wall, along with the insides of the fenders and wheel wells, all sealed, cost me less than a $100.00 and no damn rust anymore!!!!!

-Abe


----------



## 350305 (Aug 28, 2001)

*gas brackets*

if your still looking, you can get them at www.americanclassic.com
had this same problem, took me forever to find them.


----------

